# MY HP COMPAQ PRESARIO CQ61 WILL NOT START UP!!!



## ARKTICFOX (May 26, 2012)

My hp COMPAQ PRESARIO cq61-312sa will not start up. i press the power button and the fans start spinning and the LED lights come on but only for a second or two, then it just turns off.why is this happening? why wont it start up? and is there ANY way u can fix this? i have tried to hard reset and have failed, but i dont know if thats because there is still a disk inside. please get back to me and help, this is urgent!:banghead:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried removing the battery and just use the ac power supply and try booting


----------



## ARKTICFOX (May 26, 2012)

yes, i have tried a hard reset exactly the same thing happens


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That was not what I asked did you boot with just the ac adapter no battery that is not a hard reset that would involve removing all power and holding down the power button for 45 seconds,have you tried removing and reseating the ram


----------



## ARKTICFOX (May 26, 2012)

yes i have tried to boot without the battery and just with the ac adpater. the same thing happens :s. and how do i remove the ram?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a small compartment on the bottom of the laptop seepage 56 here http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01740724.pdf


----------



## ARKTICFOX (May 26, 2012)

i cant find page 56:facepalm:


----------



## ARKTICFOX (May 26, 2012)

AHA! I FOUND PAGE 56! so the ram is the memory module right? im unscrewing it now


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes also check your dc jack port is not loose or damaged ie you do not need to wiggle the power cord to make a connection


----------



## ARKTICFOX (May 26, 2012)

ok i holding the memory module, should i take both out? and whats the power jack?:facepalm: sorry


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok your just removing and replacing them the dc jack is where you plug in the power cord on the laptop


----------



## ARKTICFOX (May 26, 2012)

oh ok. no i dont need to wiggle the AC adapter to make a connection with the dc jack. so thats ok


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

When did you last clean out the air vents and fan of any dust and debris using a can of compressed air


----------



## ARKTICFOX (May 26, 2012)

erm.....never have. ok ive removed and replaced the memory modules, should i attempt a boot now? if yes then with the battery and the ac adapter or just the acadapter


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok that is something you should do a minimum of 4 times a year but once a month is better How to Clean a Laptop Fan | eHow.co.uk see the link


----------



## ARKTICFOX (May 26, 2012)

ok, so should i locate the fan and attempt to clear it then?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes follow the video instructions and don't get to close with the compressed air also use a straw or something similar ie qtip to keep the fan from spinning


----------



## ARKTICFOX (May 26, 2012)

my screwdriver isnt slim enough to go down the holes for the outer shell of the laptop. so errr i cant clean the fan


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Use a pin or straw


----------



## ARKTICFOX (May 26, 2012)

oh right ok


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your not going to open it just use the compressed air to blow out the dust etc if tha fan is not easily accessible use very short bursts


----------



## ARKTICFOX (May 26, 2012)

what now?

should i attempt a boot with battery and ac adapter?

ok i attempted a reboot and it still wont start up 

any other suggestions?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi is the power supply working properly ie no change of colour or flickering


----------



## ARKTICFOX (May 26, 2012)

No the power light is still the same colour (white). It does appear to go off though after a short period of time when I plug in the AC adapter. It doesn't blink either. The laptop attemps to start up ie: fans start spinning, leds come on etc but it only does all of that for a second or two. What should I try now to fix this? Because I really need my laptop


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi what about the power supply (AC Adapter) does it have any flickering or changes


----------



## ARKTICFOX (May 26, 2012)

No the ac adpater doesn't have a light, it seems pretty normal


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ok here are the other steps you can try http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html failing that it could be a board issue


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

As joeten mentioned, it could very well be a bad motherboard. Try to boot up with the following removed: both RAM modules, optical drive (DVD/CD burner), hard drive, and anything else you can remove. It's worht a shot. Worst comes to worst, you can remove the hard drive and connect it to another computer as an external drive and backup/restore your data. Good luck.


----------

